# Small frame or medium frame?



## azmark (Aug 26, 2007)

I'd like to know people's opinions on small vs. medium frame Taurus revolvers as far as shootability goes. My wife had the .45/.410 revolver, which was fun, but stung a bit when loaded with cor-bon ammo. My neighbor has a .44 Mag Tracker which I can't shoot for beans, plus the recoil takes some getting used to. My buddy has a Raging Bull 81/2" .44 Mag which shoots better for me and stings less. What I haven't tried is a small frame or non-ported medium frame. I think the model 85 looks like it might be fun plus easy to hide in the house for easy access. Is it too light for a fun gun/plinker in addition to doing HD or concealed duty? How about a model 66? Too big to hide? Good shooter?


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Small frames are fine with "specials". Kick like the devil with magnums.


----------



## AREX (Aug 25, 2007)

*what for??*

Different dress for different occasions. Guess you wont be choosing magnum 44-6" if you're after for concealment purposes. Would you? In my opinion...i prefer 38 special CIA.:smt1099


----------

